# riding-hall or not



## ychris822 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey everybody 
I´m Chris and I just moved from abroad to live here with my new husband, so please don´t be too strict with my english vocabulary :wink::wink:
Marc (my husband) already had a farm when I moved here... Now we are pondering, whether building up a riding-hall would be a good idea.:-|

Of course we both love to ride out in the countryside, but sometimes I would also like to do some training...
Therefor a hall would be very helpful!!
we also aren´t sure, whether to build up one ourselves, or to get it done by some professionals..:-|

need some input ^^


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

By riding hall I am guessing that you mean arena? As far as that goes it's really personal preference but I prefer to have at least a small one if nothing else. Even if I was just doing trails or endurance it would be nice to have an enclosed area to work out issues in or have a safer place for a friend to hop on for a short ride. If that's the only reason that you are looking to build one, or if you have nice soft ground already in a level area, I don't see why you couldn't install fencing or a barrier on your own. You could probably even add a nice layer of sand to it without too much trouble if it isn't getting heavy use and be just fine. Hopefully someone else can jump in and offer some more solid advice on a build-your-own, as I have not done it myself!

If you're interested in doing a lot of riding in the arena in any specific discipline, you'll need to consider that when you're choosing footing (the materials that make up the arena surface). For instance, a jumping arena will need different footing than one where reining is the primary discipline. There are also different drainage options that can be used depending on the area and weather. If this is the case, I would want to talk to someone who builds and installs arenas professionally and very likely have them do it. The issue with that is that it can get expensive quickly, so it all depends on how much enjoyment you feel you will get out of it.

Good luck, and let me know if there is anything that you need me to clarify! You already speak at least one more language than I do, so no judgment here. :wink:


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

High Cris. Welcome to the USA.

I rode in an older riding hall in Portugal with paintings on the wall, a spectator gallery, and windows for viewing from a dining room. Another time, I rode in a newer covered arena with a viewing gallery and a dining room behind it. Both seemed very nicely designed for a formal training facility. I also liked the wall of the covered arena which was curved to allow freedom for the rider's leg even if the horse was close to the wall. 

I have not seen anything like either of these in the USA. Here, most facilities are more utilitarian and less elegant. If you want something like the two I mentioned, you might have to provide a builder with plans.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

TXhorseman, I think I may move to Europe! :shock: that sounds lovely!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ychris822 (Jul 17, 2014)

thanks for welcoming me so nicely^^
yes I know about the differences with the footing thank you!
hm if an arena only is something big then it´s not what i ment, i want something small, just for ourselves....
and the riding hall from portugal sounds lovely, i have been to some halls of the same kind (just newer) in germany too. love that
but it´s more than i need for myself^^ but great inspiration!

i already took a look in the internet and found some offers of riding halls which are build up by its salesmen (hope it´s the right word^^') and i could also choose the size and plan everything together with them... it´s kind of a VERY stable tent.
what do you guys think of a kind of hall like that?? maybe its a cheaper alternative..?!
(i dont know how much hall-setup costs, and unfortunately i´m bad at crafts^^)

thanks for your help, and hope for more feedback..


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I am quite skeptical of the tent idea. I always think of tents as a more temporary structure. The Dallas Cowboys football team had a tent type structure at their practice facilities which collapsed in strong winds. Of course more substantial buildings can collapse at times as well, but it is less likely. 

You might take a look at the Armstrong site Get Started on your Building Project Today with Armstrong Steel for some steel building ideas. Also, be sure to have your soil checked before construction. Some areas around here have a clay that can change greatly depending on rain or drier weather conditions and the whole foundation can shift.

Also, don't forget to consider how to get uniform lighting. Contrasting light and dark areas are more of a problem than lighting intensity.


----------



## ychris822 (Jul 17, 2014)

thank u a lot!! the hind was very helpful!!!

i´ll try that one


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

The terms that will make the most sense on here are 'indoor arena' and 'outdoor arena'. The former being inside a building, the latter not :lol:

If I had all the money in the world I would have an indoor built in a heartbeat - but sadly I live in the real world and I use my outdoor arena all the time....until the snow comes.


----------



## ychris822 (Jul 17, 2014)

yes the weather conditions are my problem too.. thats why i want one ^^

and have u thought about searching for a hall near your barn for the winter? then u could go for training also in the winter months...
i did that in germany too, when i was younger


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes there is a barn just four miles down my road where I trailer to each week in the winter. I'd just rather not have to hitch up, load up, and trailer :lol:


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh! If you're talking indoor arenas, you can have a small one built that's relatively inexpensive considering how much use you'll get out of it.  some good suggestions have been made already, but I will say that they are VERY nice to have! When I had the option (2 indoor, 3 outdoor arenas at my first barn :shock I would almost always use the indoors. Heck, if I wanted to watch a pretty sunset I'd just head out on the trail. If you have the means for a good, sturdy indoor I would do it in a heartbeat. Best of luck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ychris822 (Jul 17, 2014)

yes thats the same with me ^^


----------

